# What do you do with your egs/tads/hatchlings?



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

When your frogs lay, what do you do with everything? Do you sell the eggs/tads/hatchlings? If you sell them, do they sell fast? Because I plan on getting some frogs and I'm not sure what I'm supposed to do with what I get out of them. *NO I AM NOT CULLING THEM!!!* And I'm liking what I'm seeing as far as Mantellas go, but one thing that's stumping me it that every pic I have seen of their eggs it seems like they lay about 30 eggs!!! Is this true or is it just that it only looks that way???


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

If you look at the classifieds, you'll see that a lot of people sell the frogs. Some ship and some dont. Personal preferences and what you're comfortable with. 

For right now, I would suggest focusing on getting ready for the incoming frogs and when and if they decide to breed, go from there. 

One step at a time, Jellyman! 

-Matt


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

jelly_shrimp said:


> When your frogs lay, what do you do with everything? Do you sell the eggs/tads/hatchlings? If you sell them, do they sell fast? Because I plan on getting some frogs and I'm not sure what I'm supposed to do with what I get out of them. *NO I AM NOT CULLING THEM!!!* And I'm liking what I'm seeing as far as Mantellas go, but one thing that's stumping me it that every pic I have seen of their eggs it seems like they lay about 30 eggs!!! Is this true or is it just that it only looks that way???


And don't worry about breeding the mantellas. It take serious effort to get them going and produce good offspring.


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

McBobs said:


> If you look at the classifieds, you'll see that a lot of people sell the frogs. Some ship and some dont. Personal preferences and what you're comfortable with.
> 
> For right now, I would suggest focusing on getting ready for the incoming frogs and when and if they decide to breed, go from there.
> 
> ...


It's Jelly_Shrimp, somebody else is jellyman lol. And the reason I'm asking is because my parents are telling me not ot get anything that will produce a lot. But I'm dieing to get a large community of mantellas! I'm getting a 50gal, and I want like 10 mants because that would just look awesome, and I think it would be reasponable to keep a communitive species in a community.


----------



## timmeh69 (Jan 12, 2009)

i usually don't have a problem shipping them

enquire at local pet stores that have exotic sections and places like that they'll usually take them off you in batches

sell batches of 10 leuc's at £200 so its not bad money (although just gets recycled into frogs)

got about 5 places that will take any species off me whenever i have batches

wondering if i should start doing different bloodlines but thats starting to take it a bit seriously

he says looking up at the stack of plastic containers full of froglets


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Producing a lot's a good thing, and believe me you should not have trouble selling the offspring. People have great success selling them here, at expos, etc. for retail, and if that doesn't work you can sell them to a larger retailer like Black Jungle for wholesale prices. It's definitely a positive thing to get a lot of offspring, not a negative one. As people above said, take it a step at a time, it should be a while before you'll get eggs.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Not that easy....unfortunately 

1. If you acquire 5-6 froglets or juvenile frogs, there is not an automatic chance that there will be both sexes represented. You absolutely may have 6 females or 6 males.

2. Even if you do have a pair...it will take @ 1 year plus for sexual maturity and breeding behaviour. The may NEVER breed as well....a lot of hobbyists have this problem. Breeding is FAR from guarenteed.

3. Even if there is egg laying, the percentage of eggs that survive to healthy froglet stage may be @ 15%. It can easily be that low, especially for a new hobbyist.

4.If you do manage to raise 5 to 10 froglets 1.5 to 2 years later, you can sell them or trade them like a flea market type transaction at a reptile show or a hobbyist get together. You will not need a license for this.

In short....you are probably not going to produce a "bunch" of froglets any time soon....


----------



## Marty71 (Nov 9, 2006)

Try as hard as you can to breed them. It almost guarantees that you won't have any success and solves your problem. 

My frogs didn't start breeding for 2 plus years, right around the time I officially gave up on ever seeing an egg clutch...

Cross the bridge when and if you ever get to it...


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Marty71 said:


> Try as hard as you can to breed them. It almost guarantees that you won't have any success and solves your problem.
> 
> My frogs didn't start breeding for 2 plus years, right around the time I officially gave up on ever seeing an egg clutch...
> 
> Cross the bridge when and if you ever get to it...


Wow, if that isn't dead on. Nicely put.

"A watched pot never boils" type thing.

I know more people that started by keeping just 2 of the same species with no intention of breeding and they produced.

I know 2x as many people who bought 4 frogs with the expressed intention of starting their own "frog farm" and failed to produce anything.


----------



## bmasar (Dec 13, 2007)

Philsuma said:


> Wow, if that isn't dead on. Nicely put.
> 
> "A watched pot never boils" type thing.
> 
> ...


Yup. I decided my tincs were 2.0 a year ago. I found eggs on Tuesday.


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

Worry about getting the frogs and keeping them alive first..then worry about breeding..
Brian


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

Philsuma said:


> Not that easy....unfortunately
> 
> 1. If you acquire 5-6 froglets or juvenile frogs, there is not an automatic chance that there will be both sexes represented. You absolutely may have 6 females or 6 males.
> 
> ...


im going to have to agree with Phil there is no gaurentee ever that frogs will produce for you even if you buy frogs that are producing the move will get them to put a stop on breeding untill they adapt to their new envirement and their conditions are met for them to begin courting and breeding again. even frogs of the same species like different conditions ect.. so 2 azureus keepers may have both their pairs in different conditions and get breeding it all depends on the frogs. i have at least 3 different pairs of frogs in my collection now and males call all day and i have no breeding no eggs. its the waiting game. just enjoy your frogs and hope for the best provide lots of food coverage and humidity.


----------

